#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PG Scholarships at Trinity college, Dublin

## faadoo.abhinav

Scholarships for postgraduate students at Trinity College, Dublin
*
Eligibility:* Candidates must be Indian nationals, resident in India & eligible for overseas tuition fees

*How to apply:* Email at indian.scholarships@tcd.ie or go                   to www.tcd.ie/graduate_studies for further information

*Last date to apply:* February 1, 2013

Source:HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Hi u can ask any of gsksjti college to me its a medium college no placements pls dont choose it but teaching is good Scholarships for Electrical Engineering Scholarships for Engineering abroad? About Golf Scholarships Technocracy 2012 Trinity Institute of Technology & Research,  Tech Cult & Sport Fest

----------

